# Warren Farm with C&CC anybody?



## LadyJ

Hi All

Are any of you venturing to Warren Farm Brean this coming weekend with the C&CC Holiday site ?


Jacquie


----------



## ingram

Yep.

Harvey


----------



## LadyJ

That makes 2 of us so far then Harvey  will have me pennant flying so do pop in and say hello


Jacquie


----------



## clianthus

I'm going as well, so that makes 3 :lol:


----------



## Spacerunner

If we can get off the grass at CC site at Smedmore House at Kimmeridge we will also be joining you.

Will I need some suntan oil!

Looking forward to the sunday roast.


----------



## LadyJ

4 now any more coming ?

Are you bringing Gaspode Clianthus?:lol:

Don't think you will need the suntan oil spacy :lol: you might need your wellies though :lol: 

We shall be in field 5 probably as we have the dogs



Jacquie


----------



## CatherineandSteve

Hey Jacquie,

Have you got shares in warren farm ? :lol: :roll: :lol: 

C&S


----------



## ingram

We haven't been to Warren Farm before although we know the area.

Does the C&CC have use of the whole site or just certain areas of it?

I assume that the 'service pitch' includes a hook up.

Harvey


----------



## LadyJ

ingram said:


> We haven't been to Warren Farm before although we know the area.
> 
> Does the C&CC have use of the whole site or just certain areas of it?
> 
> I assume that the 'service pitch' includes a hook up.
> 
> Harvey


Hi Harvey

The C&CC usually have about 300 pitches to play with at Warren next week, Fields 5 & 6 and sometimes field 3 as well, depending on how many go.

Field 6 is no dogs, Field 5 & 3 allow dogs.

Yes service pitch includes a hook up.

It is the end of season party in the Beachcomber on Saturday which is for the static tourers there but we are allowed to join in usually 

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

CatherineandSteve said:


> Hey Jacquie,
> 
> Have you got shares in warren farm ? :lol: :roll: :lol:
> 
> C&S


Unfortunately not wish we had :lol: We just keep migrating back there after having had static van on there for 16 years.

Have you got your van on the road yet?

Jacquie


----------



## Spacerunner

_
It is the end of season party in the Beachcomber on Saturday which is for the static tourers there but we are allowed to join in usually Very Happy_

*A party*

Oh wow!!! Does that mean stacks of booze and birds??

Iknow I like it, but can,t remember why!!


----------



## LadyJ

Spacerunner said:


> _
> It is the end of season party in the Beachcomber on Saturday which is for the static tourers there but we are allowed to join in usually Very Happy_
> 
> *A party*
> 
> Oh wow!!! Does that mean stacks of booze and birds??
> 
> Iknow I like it, but can,t remember why!!


Err no spacy but usually free grub :lol: buy your own booze and bring your own bird :lol:

Jacquie


----------



## beamer

LadyJ said:


> That makes 2 of us so far then Harvey  will have me pennant flying so do pop in and say hello
> 
> hi Jacquie,
> 
> i most likely will be coming down, will set the rv on auto pilot,it knows its own way by now ! hopefully i wont sink ,were due more rain,but
> its suppose to be fine friday onwards.what field will you be in ,and have i got to book with c c club.or just arrive and book in at reception ?
> 
> beamer (mark)


----------



## LadyJ

Hi Mark

You just arrive and pay the C&CC rally marshal in Field 5 see you there


Jacquie


----------



## Harp07

*Warren Farm*

Hi Lady,
We would like to attend this weekend but we don't know were to book,
do we book it through you or just turn up at the camp site.And how much for pitch.

Thanks Jim & Maria. :roll:


----------



## LadyJ

*Re: Warren Farm*



Harp07 said:


> Hi Lady,
> We would like to attend this weekend but we don't know were to book,
> do we book it through you or just turn up at the camp site.And how much for pitch.
> 
> Thanks Jim & Maria. :roll:


Hi Jim & Maria

It is a Caravan & Camping Club Holiday Site Rally you have to be member of said Club. You just turn up and pay the C&CC rally marshal's on site at Warren Farm. It is £8 per night including electric and is listed in the C&CC Out and About Mag.

If you go please look out for our MHF Pennant flying above a Adria Coral with 2 noisy Large Yorkie Terrorist :lol:

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All

Just to let you know that 4 of us spacerunner clianthus beamer and ourselves have landed at Warren Farm ground conditions are a bit soggy  and the site is filling up fast field 6 is already full and field 5 is about 3/4 full.


Jacquie


----------



## Spacerunner

On the bright side, the sun has been shining, the chip shop is open and the WiFi (crap) is free :lol: .

We had a bit of a storm pass through the area last night and it has left the all grass pitches a trifle moist.

Bring your bread tray wotsits and planky things if you want to get home for Christmas... :lol: :lol:


----------



## GypsyRose

Really been most enjoyable down here, great people and mostly great weather, great doggies!!  
Will definitely come to Warren Farm again...shame OH has work on Monday!! 
 Ana x


----------



## wiseyloo

*warren farm.*

Going wednesday to warren farm. Thats if we don't break down, like we did going to Spain. MH is 14 months old with 4000 miles on the clock, and we broke down in the middle of france. Had to have a new clutch. Fiat Camper Assist got us out of a mess. Will see you at Warren Farm.


----------



## LadyJ

Hi Wiseyloo

Bring your bread crates its even wetter now  


Jacquie


----------



## Cacherbri

Hi,

Is it really that bad?

Was thinking about coming up tomorrow but having second thoughts now.

Haven't acquired and bread trays yet  .

Brian


----------



## Spacerunner

Cacherbri said:


> Hi,
> 
> Is it really that bad?
> 
> Was thinking about coming up tomorrow but having second thoughts now.
> 
> Haven't acquired and bread trays yet  .
> 
> Brian


In a word...YES!

Hopefully it will now remain dry, some hope, or freeze enough to make the ground go hard!!


----------



## Spacerunner

Hello Mudder, hello Fadder...yep the sun is shining, wind gone and almost wall-to-wall blue sky. And got 3G on the Voddie dongle!

Hopefully the dry weather will last a few days and the ground will start to dry out.

All fields are almost filled to capacity, but its amazing how quiet it is. Maybe everyone has been battered into stunned silence by the weather.

Can't help feeling a bit sorry for the tenters who seem to be hardest hit by the rain. A lot of them seem to be camped in bogs!

So come on down and test your wet grass skills, there is a 4x4 on hand just in case. :lol: :lol:


----------



## clianthus

Well we have arrived home from a very restful weekend at Warren Farm. We did get off the pitch without a tow in the end, but it was a close run thing!! 

Thanks to LadyJ (Jacquie) for teling us about the holiday rally.

We had every kind of weather on the journey home, snow, hail, sleet, rain and sun, thankfully it's just cold here.


----------



## ingram

We arrived Friday afternoon and left on Monday morning. For various reasons we didn't get to meet any other MHF'ers.

Some highlights and lowlights: you decide.  

Saturday two ' Russian Slices' from the cake shop in Burnham: we *really* should have had half a one each .............. but no ....... 

Rain 

Lots of paddling in swampy grass.

Wind

Rain

A 'dog ****' deposited a few feet from our 'van.

Rain.

Wind

A walk to Brean Down, when, half way up the steps the rain *fell* out of the sky: arriving back on site like two drowned rats ....  

The fish and chips from the onsite 'chippy'.  

Watching motorhomers trying to leave their pitches with madly spinning wheels and lots of thrown mud, leaving deep trenches in the grass.

Being offered a tow, if needed, with his 4x4, by a very nice man with a wibbly-wobbly ( caravan ).........

........ but getting off our waterlogged and slippery pitch without so much as a slither!  

Free parking and a pleasant stroll along the seafront at Weston on the way home.

Bargains from the 'reduced' stall at Cadburys Plant Centre.

Finding the Helicopter Museum was closed.

New shoes for 'her' in Burnham from the 'posh' shoe shop.

Telling the assistant that I didn't want to have a look at shoes for myself because I already had a pair, thanks.  

The two pounds weight gain due to aforesaid 'Russian Slices' and 'Fish and Chips'.

Tha's all folks ....

Harvey


----------



## hilldweller

ingram said:


> Free parking and a pleasant stroll along the seafront at Weston on the way home.
> 
> Finding the Helicopter Museum was closed.


So you don't really want to know that in the September meet.......

It never rained. Just a bit soft under foot/wheels.

Our two visits to Brean Fort were excellent in the warm sunshine, the view from the top, to Cardiff and beyond is wonderful.

The helicopter museum was open and had a staggering number of exhibits and very friendly staff. Really worth a visit.

But parking at WSM was £4 minimum on the front, I guess with your luck you missed this and the fine will be in the post.


----------



## Spacerunner

W're still sticking it out at Warren Farm. Lady J deserted us at mid day, which was a shame as we had a superb carvery roast at the site pub.

Weather still very cold, a few raindrops but no snow.

Quite a few gaps opening up in the ranks, but our near-neighbour tenters are still here putting us all to shame!

There is space available now and the end of season party is open to all. So if your feeling brave c'mon down and join in the fun. Bog-snorkelling is optional.


----------



## Harp07

*Brean Sands*

We have just got back from Brean Sands C&CC rally all in all we had a good time apart from the wind and rain, we were in field 5 which was pretty muddy in places but we managed to get in and out of our pitch with no problems, We did lookout for Ladyj, we walked round the field a few times with no luck, never mind maybe we will meet at another rally.

Jim & Maria


----------



## ingram

hilldweller said:


> But parking at WSM was £4 minimum on the front,


Not if you know where the free bit is it isn't 

Harvey


----------



## LadyJ

Sorry we didnt get to meet you Harvey (Ingram) and (Harp07) Jim & Maria
don't know how you could have missed us I think my 2 Yorkie Terriorist barked the place down :roll:

We were parked as you come in the gate of field 5 turn right and half way along on the hedge side with a red matiz parked by the van.

Cor Harvey the posh shoe shop in Burnham bet that set you back a few quid I always dive straight past that just in case i'm tempted :lol: 

Did circum to some lardy cake though and another couple of pounds added to the waist line  also had Vanessa's fish and chips

We got off the pitch with no trouble today but we did have the bread crates down.  

Jacquie


----------



## hilldweller

ingram said:


> hilldweller said:
> 
> 
> 
> But parking at WSM was £4 minimum on the front,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not if you know where the free bit is it isn't
> 
> Harvey
Click to expand...

Damn, have to have a look next year. Well, we enjoyed this one so much we''l be back if we can still afford the diesel.


----------



## Spacerunner

Bit of a wild night with prolonged, heavy rain and blustery winds.
Not helped by the rear 'residence' rubber seals (think giant widscreen wiper) squeaking merrily for about three hours, only stopped when the wind direction changed from south to east. 

The tractor is busy this morning towing units off the grass as an increasing number of campers give up on the conditions. Our patch, although a bit squidgy, is holding up still, much better than some of the pitches with their own water features!

Any way we will see it out to the end (Sunday) as the weather is forecast to be a bit drier (K.O.D!).


----------

